# Tell me what you think.



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I saw this on CL and Im wondering if this is a good price and if its a decent one? I've been looking around and my wife has showed some interest in me getting one. What's your opinion? 
Should I keep looking?
Thanks for looking. 

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/tls/3585289474.html

Or this one. 

http://madison.craigslist.org/tls/3608257260.html


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I got the exact same one, mine was missing the tool rest so I got mine for 40 bucks, and 50 later it's fully functional, but I had the guy up against a deadline to sell it, and in non working condition with the missing part. 

I didn't get all the accessories that the first one has, nor the casters from the second one, 

I'd say 200 for the first, 150 for the second is a fair price.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Personally I think they are high I bought a Craftsman very similar to those for $75 as my first lathe. I was not happy with it at all. I also don't care for the old type design with a single round tube. Harder to get and keep it aligned properly. They have a #1 MT and a 3/4" x 16 spindle which is not as easy to find accessories for. 

Newer lathes and accessories generally use #2 MT, 1"x 8 spindle and have the flat bed which is a better design.
Just my .02


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks rich and Ryan. 
I'm not sure what to look for in a lathe. I don't see to many listings for these on CL. 
Should I be looking for something with more HP and variable speed? Don't want to spend a lot being my first one. 
Thanks for your pennies.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey Dom.....
The challenge is people are listing these things because they have inherent flaws like RR said.
The Morse taper should be a #2 so as you buy accessories, they will fit a future lathe upgrade.
I searched for a long time and looked at a lot of used lathes. It's hard to find a good one for cheap money.
If you really have to, get an inexpensive one to get started and use it and find out what you don't like about it and save up for a a new one in the future.
Jm two cents


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks. I did see a oneway lathe for $1850
Just can't pull that off. 
Ill keep looking and ask you guys lots of questions. Here's the oneway lathe. I don't think it's the right pic though. 

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/tls/3606842428.html


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Not sure how much your looking to spend or what size projects your looking to make. I have the Delta 46-460 and loved it until i started wanting to do bigger projects. So I expect to start saving for a full size lathe with EVS and large bowl capacity. I will need to decide if I want rotating headstock for really large bowls but either way I'm looking at $2500.

while I was looking Woodcraft has a really nice full size NOVA lathe for $1400 which I believe a few people got around Christmas for $900/ No EVS but a solid lathe.

Lathes are expensive but the accessories are even more expensive Used or not. 


Good Luck with your search.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks. RR 
I'm not looking to spend a bunch but if the price is right I may consider. There nothing cheap in this hobby and I'm a firm believer that you get what you pay for. 
Just seeing what to look for.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Dominick said:


> Thanks. RR
> I'm not looking to spend a bunch but if the price is right I may consider. There nothing cheap in this hobby and I'm a firm believer that you get what you pay for.
> Just seeing what to look for.


Yeah you know what i was just thinking. In all the SawStop threads the main thing is it's to expensive @ $3000 for a 3HP PCS.

The table saw is supposedly the main tool in most shops and yet lathes can out price table saws. It's crazy how much it cost for the lathe, tools and accessories. Damn its so freaking addictive though. :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## jpr28056 (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't post here very often but please don't get one of the tube lathes. Like one of the prior posts said, the ones you saw are high. I started out with a small lathe from Penn State Ind doing pens and stoppers and it did what I wanted at the time. It was a good starter lathe but as was also a #1 morse taper but at the time it did what I wanted. I now have a Jet 1642 EVS. Keep looking at Craigslist and different classifieds for something with a #2 morse taper. Rikon, Jet and Delta all have nice midi lathes. I got my big lathe from The Tool Nut. I called them and got a really good price. Good luck with your search.


----------

